# Custom Exhaust Questions...



## Shoefly (Jan 4, 2003)

Custom Exhausts?

I've been searching for a while to find a suitable exhaust for my S54 '02 M Coupe (not m3). Choices so far are B&B, Supersprint, Supertrapp & a Custom job (Magnaflow).

I used to have a B&B on my '00 S52 Coupe and thought it was decent, but still wasn't as raw as I wanted. I've heard a few clips on S54's and they sound fairly similar to what I remember. I'm not looking for obnoxious loud but louder than supersprint, but something that does have a nice growl -not metallic like the stock setup. I recently heard a Carrera4s w/ exhaust that sounded downright mean. That's what I'm looking for.

So this brings me to a custom system. I have a local shop that does great work (http://www.kinneysmufflershop.com/). Now I know our exhausts are different, but it's the same engine. Just wondering what you guys have found works when doing a custom piece? I've heard of x-pipes being put on m3/m5's but aren't really sure what it would do to the sound (if anything)&#8230;

I'm interested to hear your comments, what you've found and any sound clips if possible.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Same engine does not mean same exhaust work. The coupes have a completely different plumbing behind the cat and what works for an E46 M3 WILL NOT WORK for the coupe.

There are a couple of other vendors you can try. Check in with Remus and Eisenmenn. Remus exhaust offers a refined GRUNT, very impressive sound WOT but civilized under partial throttle. Eisenmenn exhausts are a little bit more RAW. I believe Eisenmann exhausts offer more "customization" as well.


----------



## Shoefly (Jan 4, 2003)

I didn't mean to imply that the same exhaust would work. I'm talking techniques to get a deeper, throaty sound vs. metalic one.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Shoefly said:


> I didn't mean to imply that the same exhaust would work. I'm talking techniques to get a deeper, throaty sound vs. metalic one.


Install an x-pipe as close to the cats as possible and then run straightpipes out to the back


----------

